# What's this???



## BillESC (Aug 22, 2012)

Look what I found today...


----------



## BillESC (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow, 53 views without a guess.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Aug 22, 2012)

Amp rack?


----------



## JChenault (Aug 22, 2012)

BillESC said:


> Wow, 53 views without a guess.



Can you post a higher resolution image. It's pretty fuzzy on my monitor.


----------



## BillESC (Aug 22, 2012)

We have a winner. It is a pair of amplifiers. Here's what's in the rack above them.


----------



## avkid (Aug 22, 2012)

Let me guess, a retired electrical engineer did it?


----------



## chausman (Aug 22, 2012)

Does it work well?


----------



## techieman33 (Aug 23, 2012)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Amp rack?



I thought this was supposed to be for students for the first week?


----------



## BillESC (Aug 23, 2012)

Don't know who built it but it still works. The church has expanded into praise and worship and the two sets of five recessed ceiling speakers can no longer keep up.


----------



## Aman121 (Aug 23, 2012)

Those amps first reminded me of the altec 159x series of mono blocks but the heatsinks don't look quite right and Altec never has vents on the amp cases. Not to mention the innards are way different. Perhaps their dukane medallion series or some other industrial brand. The vents on the edge of the rack remind me of an electro sound amp I saw once. Dont know anything about electro sound. Do the amps use output transformers?


----------



## STEVETERRY (Aug 23, 2012)

BillESC said:


> Don't know who built it but it still works. The church has expanded into praise and worship and the two sets of five recessed ceiling speakers can no longer keep up.



Not intending to blaspheme, but I would think that a good bit more than praise and worship would be needed to keep that rig running reliably.

ST


----------



## STEVETERRY (Aug 23, 2012)

And, there is, of course, the fire risk.

ST


----------



## danhr (Aug 24, 2012)

Wow. Takes me back to my days as a sound tech for the NY State Fair.


----------



## Les (Aug 24, 2012)

STEVETERRY said:


> And, there is, of course, the fire risk.
> 
> ST



"Yeah, just don't touch this, this or this. Actually, don't touch _any_ of it. In fact, don't even look at it."


----------



## Aman121 (Aug 24, 2012)

Les said:


> "Yeah, just don't touch this, this or this. Actually, don't touch _any_ of it. In fact, don't even look at it."



I found my new favorite quote!!!!!


----------



## porkchop (Aug 26, 2012)

Les said:


> "Yeah, just don't touch this, this or this. Actually, don't touch _any_ of it. In fact, don't even look at it."



Pretty much the story of my life


----------

